# Chez Oz



## DETUser

Comment prononcer Chez Oz : Chez Oz ou Chez zoz ?


----------



## Clayjar

Moi, je pense qu’il y a une liaison, alors c’est « chezozz. »


----------



## DETUser

Merci, Clayjar.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

Moi, je ne la ferais pas. Ça me gêne ces deux sons "z". 

Je pense que c'est comme avec onze (sur cette page, vers le milieu, au chapître "_absence de liaison"_)


> Absence de liaison :
> [...]
> devant certains mots à initiale vocalique comme _onze_, _un_ (en tant que numéral et non qu'article) et _huit_ (qui a pourtant un _h_ muet), dans certains cas : _les X onze enfants_, _les un_ (pour « les numéros _un_ », mais _les‿uns et les‿autres_), _les X huit enfants_.


 
Mais ce n'est que mon avis...


----------



## Vassilissa

Bonjour,

Je ne ferais pas de liaison non plus, pour des questions d'esthétique. Une liaison on la prononce surtout pour faire joli...


----------



## viera

Moi non plus, je ne ferais pas la liaison.  J'aurais peur de ne pas faire comprendre "Oz" qui n'est pas un nom très courant.


----------



## Agnès E.

Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir jamais entendu faire la liaison après _chez_... chez Isabelle = ché Isabelle... chez Annabelle = ché Anabelle


----------



## grgatzby

Pourtant on dit bien "chez z'eux".


----------



## Clayjar

Je suis désolé, DETuser, apparemment j’avais tort!  Alors, est-ce que c’est vrai que il n’y a jamais une liaison après chez? J’étais presque certain qu’il y a une liaison quand on dit « chez elle. »


----------



## Lezert

Clayzar a raison, on ne peut tout de même pas dire de ma maîtresse qu'il n'y a pas de liaison chez zelle


----------



## Agnès E.

Oui, mais pas avec les noms propres. Dans ce cas-là, il n'y a jamais de liaison... probablement pour des raisons de clarté et de compréhension du nom, ainsi que viera l'a subodoré.


----------



## carolineR

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir jamais entendu faire la liaison après _chez_... chez Isabelle = ché Isabelle... chez Annabelle = ché Anabelle


Ben... non, moi je dis ché Zisabelle, ché Zanabelle, ché Zhenri et ché Zarmand 
Mais ce sont des prénoms = reconnus par tout un chacun...
Les noms propres ne le sont pas ... Voyons ...
J'ai un copain qui s'appelle Onimus
et Je dis qu'on va chez les zOnimus/ mais que Dimanche prochain on va chez Onimus... Va comprendre


----------



## Lezert

En résumé, allons chez qui on veut, comme on veut
c'est l'anarchie, quoi
En faitaucune version ne choquera vraiment personne


----------



## schmurtz

Si quelqu'un me dit "chez z'oz", je serais persuadé que la personne en question s'appelle zoz. Par contre pour "chez z'anabelle", je comprendrais qu'elle s'appelle anabelle, vu que c'est un prénom courant, mais je pense que ça me choquerai un peu quand même.


----------



## carolineR

De toute façon, qui dirait ché z'Oz ? on dirait on va chez le Magicien avec Judy Garland


----------



## viera

Je ne fais ni n'entends la liaison avec les prénoms, même très courants.


----------



## carolineR

C'est bien ce qui se disait sur le fil des liaisons : elles disparaissent à vitesse V


----------



## geve

carolineR said:
			
		

> C'est bien ce qui se disait sur le fil des liaisons : elles disparaissent à vitesse V


Mais non, pour moi, c'est comme Viera et Agnès ont dit : pour bien comprendre le nom. On ne comprendrait rien sinon, si on faisait la liaison dans _Je vais chez Aziz et Zazie._


----------



## mtr

Selon Martinet, la liaison entre la préposition "chez" et un nom est obligatoire, sauf pour les noms propres. La seule préposition qui fait la liaison avec un nom propre est "EN".


----------

